# Def Tank



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You're talking - replacement tank and not just a DEF refill. What's wrong with the tank itself? The NOX sensor tells me your CTD had been sitting on a dealership log for several months.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

shvlhead78 said:


> So i have had the Diesel 3 months now i love it. Bought it with 24,000 now have 28,000
> So the first failure was the nox sensor and now i need a def tank installed.
> 
> Sure do hope this car gets all the bugs out fast


Welcome to the forum! Most of the people with diesels (myself included with 119K miles) have found them to be generally reliable. They haven't been perfect, but there doesn't seem to be anything that clearly plagues all of them. Can you give more details abotu why you need a new DEF tank?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

shvlhead78 said:


> So i have had the Diesel 3 months now i love it. Bought it with 24,000 now have 28,000
> So the first failure was the nox sensor and now i need a def tank installed.
> 
> Sure do hope this car gets all the bugs out fast


Hi Shvlhead78, 

We are thrilled to hear that you love your Diesel, and we apologize for the unexpected concern! We are always happy to help if necessary. We look forward to your updates once your tank is installed. Please let us know if you have any questions or additional concerns. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

So they called yesterday and said the tank will be in today okay great. Code P205B came up on my scan gauge DEF temp out of range so new tank is the fix.
i wonder if there are any sitting somewhere or will it have to be made to order we will see.
And then today i receive a call it is on back order and cannot tell me when it will be available only can hope soon
And yes Obermd correct bought it for a great price 24,000 on the od around 265 days listed on Car Gurus so yes it did sit a long time a one owner gem i hope lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ask your dealership if they contacted GM TAC about this. We have had issues where dealerships didn't contact GM TAC when requesting replacement parts for the CTD and the part sits on "back order" forever.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> Ask your dealership if they contacted GM TAC about this. We have had issues where dealerships didn't contact GM TAC when requesting replacement parts for the CTD and the part sits on "back order" forever.


A few of the parts have been released from restriction now, mostly the sensors, but a lot of the major parts are still on restriction with a required consult with TAC before they will be released, so this is good advice.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It was the NOX sensor failure that led me to ask if the car had been sitting on a dealership lot for a while. That seems to be the common theme when this sensor fails.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> It was the NOX sensor failure that led me to ask if the car had been sitting on a dealership lot for a while. That seems to be the common theme when this sensor fails.


Yeah. Mine gets driven regularly, and never a NOX sensor problem. I've got the Particulate Matter Sensor problem right now (at 39,000), and my O2 sensor was caused by a stuck EGR valve around 23,000.

I'm betting the reason for the DEF tank is because after sitting so long, the DEF began to crystalize in the tank, pump, reservoir, etc. and seized it all up.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> Yeah. Mine gets driven regularly, and never a NOX sensor problem. I've got the Particulate Matter Sensor problem right now (at 39,000), and my O2 sensor was caused by a stuck EGR valve around 23,000.
> 
> I'm betting the reason for the DEF tank is because after sitting so long, the DEF began to crystalize in the tank, pump, reservoir, etc. and seized it all up.


in this case you better start saving up lol


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the input Tac has been called so now we wait .
Will post more when i can

Thanks to allccasion14:


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

obermd said:


> You're talking - replacement tank and not just a DEF refill. What's wrong with the tank itself? The NOX sensor tells me your CTD had been sitting on a dealership log for several months.


I just bought a 2014 brand new with 15 miles on it a couple days ago how do I know if my NOX sensor is bad.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

amped24 said:


> I just bought a 2014 brand new with 15 miles on it a couple days ago how do I know if my NOX sensor is bad.


when you get a CEL


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

So can any one tell me how many 2014 CTDs were built and what was the first month of build
Just curious

Thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Question for the CTD drivers - my 2012 ECO MT has a build month/year on a sticker on the driver's door. Is this still being put on the cars as they come off the line at Lordstown?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> Question for the CTD drivers - my 2012 ECO MT has a build month/year on a sticker on the driver's door. Is this still being put on the cars as they come off the line at Lordstown?


Mine has the sticker with a July 2013 build date.

Every car of every brand I've owned since MY 1990 has had this sticker, so I'm guessing it's part of the federally-required documentation for all vehicles.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

shvlhead78 said:


> So can any one tell me how many 2014 CTDs were built and what was the first month of build
> Just curious
> 
> Thanks


They had 10,000 Diesels slated to build for the 2014 model year, and they came off the line from the first day of production, which was in spring (I think May) of 2013. I know this part because I have seen a CTD with a VIN ending in 100017, which would be the sixteenth car off the line for the 2014 model year.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

revjpeterson said:


> Yeah. Mine gets driven regularly, and never a NOX sensor problem. I've got the Particulate Matter Sensor problem right now (at 39,000), and my O2 sensor was caused by a stuck EGR valve around 23,000.
> 
> I'm betting the reason for the DEF tank is because after sitting so long, the DEF began to crystalize in the tank, pump, reservoir, etc. and seized it all up.


I had this code and had my tank replaced. I seriously doubt it was from DEF sitting in the tank too long since I put over 20k a year on my car. I chalk it up to one of those weird issues that just happens time to time.


----------



## 82EX (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm really hoping that I don't run into this issue, my car sat on the lot for quite a long time before I bought it. If so, you'll be hearing from me, General Motors!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

shvlhead78 said:


> So can any one tell me how many 2014 CTDs were built and what was the first month of build
> Just curious
> 
> Thanks


There were 2995 sold in 2013, 5988 sold in 2014 and 1570 sold through the end of May in 2015 for a total so far of 10553 (according to hybridcars.com). May 2015 was the first month of build (that was when mine was built, I got one of the first off the line)



82EX said:


> I'm really hoping that I don't run into this issue, my car sat on the lot for quite a long time before I bought it. If so, you'll be hearing from me, General Motors!


Generally they have been reliable with no consistent issues. I have 119K on mine and I have never had any of the issues mentioned in this thread.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Question for the CTD drivers - my 2012 ECO MT has a build month/year on a sticker on the driver's door. Is this still being put on the cars as they come off the line at Lordstown?


aug 2013 build, bought sept 2013


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> May* 2015* was the first month of build (that was when mine was built, I got one of the first off the line)


You mean May *2013*, right?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> You mean May *2013*, right?


Doh! Yep!


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

So it has been a week now since i have been told i need a new def tank.
Was told they contacted Gm Tac and everything was work in action .
still have not heard anything.:angry:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

shvlhead78 said:


> So it has been a week now since i have been told i need a new def tank.
> Was told they contacted Gm Tac and everything was work in action .
> still have not heard anything.:angry:


We can understand how frustrating this may seem, and if we need to look into this more for you we can certainly do so! Feel free to send us a private message with your info. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

So called today it is in will fix car tomorrow only 2 weeks to get the def tank i guess that's not to badccasion14:


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Done :goodjob:


----------

